# Duda sobre el amp. op.



## power300 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yo he intentado hacer un circuito con el amplificador operacional 741 para amplificar una señal de audio. He hecho que la señal se amplificque, pero la honda no queda entera, se corta de manera intermitente. La primera imagen es el circuito que yo hice, la segunda es la honda de sondio que emiten los parlantes de mi p  y la tercera imagen es la honda que emite el parlante con el amplificador.

Me gustaría que pudiesen sugerirme un circuito simple para hacer un amplificador sin distorcionar o modificar la honda. Gracias


----------



## camarohero (Jun 3, 2011)

Vo = Vi (1 + R1 / R2)


----------



## power300 (Jun 6, 2011)

gracias por el aporte, pero una duda, si esque pudieras incluir los terminales de salida


----------



## joelrogo (Jun 6, 2011)

mmmm. esta practica talves te pueda ayudar sin duda esta muy facil de entender solo es de acoplar a lo q queres....


----------



## camarohero (Jun 7, 2011)

power300 dijo:


> gracias por el aporte, pero una duda, si esque pudieras incluir los terminales de salida



las terminales de salida ya estan en el esquema que te di
son los numeros enseguida de los pines del integrado


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 7, 2011)

1) El 741 no es apto para atacar directamente a un parlante de 8 ohms.
2) Tampoco es adecuado para una fuente simple en la forma que lo conectaste. En la entrada, 0 volts debería ser 1/2 de la tensión de alimentación.
3) Tal como te pusieron en el esquema, te faltan las resistencias de realimentación.


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 7, 2011)

power300 dijo:


> Yo he intentado hacer un circuito con el amplificador operacional 741 para amplificar una señal de audio . . .





¿Conoce el significado de ganancia de lazo cerrado?.
¿Quien le dijo que el 741 es un amplificador de potencia?.


----------



## power300 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> ¿Conoce el significado de ganancia de lazo cerrado?.
> ¿Quien le dijo que el 741 es un amplificador de potencia?.



Primera pregunta: No, todavía no se lo suficiente
Segunda pregunta: Nadie

El punto es que yo no estoy amplificando de 1V a unos 1000V o a un voltage muy elevado.
Solo paso una señal de entre unos 5 mV - 50 mV a unos 1V -5V. lo hago para luego amplificar la honda de unos audifono, no creo que sea mucho problema


----------



## power300 (Jun 7, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:
			
		

> ...Mejor  utilice el LM380 o el LM386.



Yo vivo en Chile, mas o menos, ¿cuál es una estimación del precio de estos CI?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2011)

¡ Valen monedas !

Saludos !


----------



## camarohero (Jun 8, 2011)

aqui te paso este esquema
lo unico que le falta (creo yo) es poner un capacitor en serie con el altavoz, tal vez un electrolitico de 100uF con el lado positivo a los transistores, y el negativo al altavoz

p.d. el capacitor iria despues de la retroalimentacion con r2


----------



## power300 (Jun 8, 2011)

Gracias a todos por su aporte, pero, ahora que me acuerdo Mandrake, los foros no son agradables si tu ofendes al resto, te pido que por favor no lo sigas haciendo gracias. (si, si lo leí, lo pusiste en letra blanca)


----------



## pandacba (Jun 9, 2011)

Cuando alguién te ofende porque no sabes, ignoralo tampoco tiene nada para darte hay provervios que describen muy bien estas actitudes
Solo ignora los comentarios de tales personas y concentrate en aquellos que gentilmente ofrecen su ayuda

Esa es tu libertad, algunos la entiendan mal y la utilizan mal

Hay una parte en la biblia que dice, *"entresaca lo precioso de lo vil"* esto signiifa que tomes aquello que es bueno y el resto lo dejes ni lo mires......


----------



## Mandrake (Jun 22, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> . . . Hay una parte en la biblia que dice . . .



Hablando de biblias, yo tengo un pacto con Dios:

Si Dios no hace reparaciones electronicas, yo no realizo milagros.


----------



## blady1850 (Jun 22, 2011)

quisiera hacer un oscilador, e buscado en inter y no me sale ninguno, y los que me dan los e simulado y no funcionan bien, alguien podria hacerme el favor de mostrarme un oscilador con aop porfa, donde yo pueda regular la frecuencia de las oscilaciones.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 1, 2011)

hola gente!!
bueno quisiera saber si es posible conectar algún TDA ya saben esos qeu son populares para amplificadores
pueden manejar cargas que requieran mucha corriente...
pero mi duda es la siguiente
por ejmplo:
XR2206 o ICL8038..ambos generadores de funciones
pero vayamos aun ejemplo mas general
cualquier salida de un IC de baja potencia..obviamente no podrá manejar Relays, incluso pequeños motores..
podría usar el TDA para hacer un seguidor de voltaje o alguna aplicación en la cual tenga que eliminar los Capacitaores en la salida ya que no se va a usar explicitamnete para audio?
sobrevivirá el TDA?
o existe algún *Operacional para esa aplicacion*??
espero sus respuestas


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2011)

En primer lugar los capacitores que se utilzan son porque en general manejan señales y en la salida se utilzan cuando se trabaja con fuente simple, ya que con fuente partida no se requiere. 
Cuando se trabaja con señales AC se utilzan capacitores para que la DC presente no altere elcomportamiento de las señales y en muchos casos para acondicionar la banda pasante.

Cuando se maneja solo DC en el caso de un operaciónal no se utilzan estos capacitores y en la salida se utilza un transitor para menajer cargas como por ejemplo relay's.

En los microprocesadores que no son equipos de audio, los puertos de estos solo son capaces de drenar unos pocos mA que por lo general sirven para menjar cosas como led's cuando se requiere mayor potencia se utilzan transistores ya sea para manejar un relay o un motor

No obstante los CI de audio como los TDA2006 en adelante, se pueden utilizar como amplificadores de potencia en DC.

Existe un amplificador especfiico para eso el  LM12, que viene en capsula TO3/5 es decir 5 terminales el cuerpo y 4 pines
Para más información baja la oja de datos del mismo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> podría usar el TDA para hacer un seguidor de voltaje o alguna aplicación en la cual tenga que eliminar los Capacitaores en la salida ya que no se va a usar explicitamnete para audio?


Claro que podés usar el TDA20XX para eso, solo que no vas a poder hacer un seguidor de tensión por que los TDA solo son estables con ganancias superiores a 24dB (si les pones menos...oscilan).
Tenés que definir exactamente los requerimientos de tu aplicación, por que un TDA alimentado con simple polaridad (bah...cualquier ampli) tiene 1/2 Vcc a la salida, y si necesitás 0V entonces vas a requerir fuente partida. Pero bueno....hay que ver que es lo que te hace falta.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 2, 2011)

ahh asi que LM12...ok comprare es integrado
alguna otra opcion?

y elzaballa
tengo entendido que los TDA son de uso exclusivo par audio, pero como tu dices si los pongo a menos oscilan como es eso?? alguien me recomienda algun link donde me expliqeun afondo todos esos detallitos del TDA
y si fuera asi (igual lo voy a comprar)..se dañaría el integrado?

ahh otra cosa he visto que en la salida de un opamp de uso general ..le ponen 2 BJTs en Totem..
recomiendan este arreglo?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> ahh asi que LM12...ok comprare es integrado
> alguna otra opcion?


Ni te gastés en buscarlo por que está discontinuado hace un par de siglos, y los que vendían en e-bay valían estupideces 



BKAR dijo:


> y elzaballa


   
es EZAVALLA :enfadado:



BKAR dijo:


> tengo entendido que los TDA son de uso exclusivo par audio, pero como tu dices si los pongo a menos oscilan como es eso?? alguien me recomienda algun link donde me expliqeun afondo todos esos detallitos del TDA
> y si fuera asi (igual lo voy a comprar)..se dañaría el integrado?


Pues tenés entendido mal.
No sé si habrá algún link, pero tada la info está en el datasheet...solo que hay que saber entenderla.
Y si el ampli llega a oscilar....se quema seguro.



BKAR dijo:


> ahh otra cosa he visto que en la salida de un opamp de uso general ..le ponen 2 BJTs en Totem..
> recomiendan este arreglo?


Te pongo mas clara la pregunta subliminal que hice antes: Que querés hacer con ese amplificador?
Si es muy secreto....pues hasta acá llegó la ayuda, por que la bola de cristal no funciona.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 2, 2011)

mis mas sinceras disculpas...
si, estaba buscando el LM12 en le foro y como dices me entere que están descontinuados, uno que otro comentario que están caros y que responden a bajas frecuencias, mas lo vi en temas relacionados con Bajos(ins musical)

con lo de pregunta secreta, no hay nada de secreto...
solo se me ocurrió, poner tener un pequeño modulo, el cual podría modificar la ganancia (como cualquier Opamp en sus configuraciones mas típicas) y ademas poder drenar una cantidad considerable de corriente
jaja.... así de simple, pero si requiero que la salida sea lo mas idéntica a la entrada me voy por en LM12
pero si no quiero algo tan exclusivo..2 transistores NPN y PNP no estaría mal no?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2011)

un par complementario? y depende que queres manejar como carga, piensa en lo siguiente, tengo un motor que maneja 12V y quiero ponerlo en marcha si pongo la carga al colector el emisor a masa, en la base solo necesitare .66V aprox para que conduzca es decir entre 660 y 700mV, que ya de por si es un nivel bajo y no importa si el motor trabaja a 6,12,24 o más voltaje DC

Todo depende como se realice el montaje y los elementos que intervienen, hay muchas formas según las necesidades particulares para poder implementarlo.


En cuanto al LM12 si bien es cierto que National dejo de producirlo, hay una firma que ha comprado licencias de produtos que han salido de fabricaciòn los han reintroducido con buen exito en el mercado por lo que continuan ampliando su linea de productos

De todas formas era más que nada a modo de ejemplo por que de ese tipo es el más conocido pero obviament no son los ùnicos
L165 operacinal de potencia maneja hasta 3A capsula pentawat TO220/5
L2720/2/4 manejan hasta un 1A vienen en tres encapsulados el primero powerdip 8+8, minidip 4+4 y el último SIL9
TLE2301 de 1A banda ancah (8Mhz)

Existen muchos tipos más solo puse algunos a simple titulo de referencia y de los cuales se puede hallar información relativamente fàcil, hay de mayor potencia pero muchos de ellos no es fácil encontrar la informción


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 3, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> con lo de pregunta secreta, no hay nada de secreto...
> *solo se me ocurrió, poner tener un pequeño modulo, el cual podría modificar la ganancia (como cualquier Opamp en sus configuraciones mas típicas) y ademas poder drenar una cantidad considerable de corriente*
> jaja.... así de simple, pero si requiero que la salida sea lo mas idéntica a la entrada me voy por en LM12
> pero si no quiero algo tan exclusivo..2 transistores NPN y PNP no estaría mal no?


Hubieras empezado por ahí :enfadado:
Si lo que querés es solo un AO "de potencia" para experimentar, lo más simple y barato es hacerlo con un AO convencional y un par de transistores complementarios tal como está en el dibujo que mostrás. Hay un par de "arreglos" extra que podrían hacerse, pero para usos convencionales, ese esquema va bien.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 3, 2011)

Este circuito está tomado de la hoja de datos del CA3140, funciona hasta 10 MHz.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 3, 2011)

Ah pero si el desaparecido de Villa Elisa esta vivito y coleando!!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmm vos no leés las novedades del grupo no?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2011)

Novedades? salvo un tiempo que me quede sin internet por una averia, siempre, de ello salvo el tema nuevo que creo Due lo anterior fue posteado por el lemur y lo anterior a eso por uro el 25 de septiembre

Y novedades hace rato que no me llega nada, de echo no me guiaba por eso cada dia que ingreso lo primero que me fijo es el grupo, le pregunte a tu amigo wilson cuando me saludo para mi cumple si sabia algo de ti y me dijo que hacia rato que no tenia noticias.

Si se que estuviste bastante embromado hace 3 semanas contaste que tus riñones habian mejorado casi un 20% si eso lo vi, tal vez el tiempo que estuve sin internet hay multiplicado la sensaciòn del tiempo que transcurrio y por eso me alegra que estes de nuevo señal que si no te has recuperado del todo al menos ya estas operativo jejje un gran abrazo!!!!


----------



## BKAR (Nov 4, 2011)

hola muchachos... yo otra vez
a la hora de poner Resistencias para la Retroalimentacion..para trabajar en Lazo cerrado
ya sea para algo simple como Vo=Vi(1+R1/R2) ò Vo=-Vi(R1/R2)..etc
al hacer constante ejm: 10k/1k=10 pero no funciona a ser lo mismo 1M/100K=10...induce ruido!!
mientras mayor sean las resistencias mas ruido!!
consumo de Energia=Ruido/Resistencia..esta bien mi ecuación no?
... bueno no vamos comparar el UA741 con el TL071 ...BJT vs Fet...ademas que el 741 es una lata muy antigua
pero incluso afecta también al TL cuando vamos de 1M a mas
hay algún parámetro que establezca eso?
alguien me podría explicar o darme una idea de como evitar esto, o agregar algo, algo que deveria saber
perdón si mi pregunta es muy obvia...


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2011)

Algo esta mal en tu esquema ya se el montaje o en la configuración, en muchos casos he trabajdo  con AO con entradas jfet,  o los Bimos como los CA3130 y 3140 o la serie LF de national hasta los TL de texas y no he tenido problemas de ruido incluso amplificando señales de 800uV


----------



## BKAR (Nov 5, 2011)

gracias por tu respuesta pandacba..pero mas que la solución 
alguien me podría dar una breve explicacion sobre este particular comportamiento en el Operacional??
por eso le tema se titula "Duda sobre el amp. op." tengo esa duda...

y..
consumo de Energia=Ruido/Resistencia..esta bien mi ecuación no?


----------



## pandacba (Nov 7, 2011)

La explicación te la dije, algo esta mal montado y sin tener la placa a la vista es complicado, algo mal armado, incluso que el CI este dañado, o se daño en la manipulación


----------

